# Timbrens for Toyota Tacoma?



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone using Timbrens in front of Tacoma? Considering them and looking for feedback.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Strobesnmore;1605913 said:


> Anyone using Timbrens in front of Tacoma? Considering them and looking for feedback.


If you're thinking of putting extra big bump stops, you might as well just go all in and weld the suspension solid. Seriously, its a stupid idea. If you want more support, you need to use stiffer SPRINGS. What you need are springs with a higher RATE.

To be honest though, Tacoma has plenty of support for at least a 500 pound plow from factory. Not sure what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I have Timbrens installed on our 1999 Toyota Tacoma ext. cab, we have a 6'9" Fisher Minute Mount 1 since 1999, I also want to mention we have factory rims, no major issue, we sometimes have 300-500 pounds of ballast.......


----------

